# Flat black or gloss black background?



## airlopez1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a store bought background on my tank that is smooth and has pictures of rocks on it. I want to spray paint it black. Will the paint stick to it, and what do most of you prefer....gloss black or flat black? The tank is all ready set up and I'm awaiting fish, so I don't want to paint the glass directly. The background is that glossy waterproof material that one cuts to fit. I have 3 ' T-8 florescent lights as well as a 22" Compact florescent light...both 10,000K and actinic.

Any opinions are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

If you spray it on the outside of the tank then it will not mater to much as the glass itself will add a gloss look to it.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Use the cheapest flat black you can find. Any paint will become gloss when viewed from the front of the tank, and flat dries a whole lot faster than gloss paint!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree with the above answers but with one small addition. Don't go to the home center for spray paint. It's 2/3 cheaper at the big Wal-mart.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I use a black garbage bag.


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

lol i used a black garbage bag as well


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

just buy a can of flat black spray paint. spray it good, let it dry overnight, spray once more, good to go.

garbage bags? :?

i wouldn't do it


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Garbage bags? Well the old saying goes don't knock it till you try it


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

right it looks nice you cant tell either just for right now till i get a rock background


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

My issue is my 125 is now only about 3" from the wall. Painting that is out of the question.

Getting a background on is gonna SUCK.

Garbage may be a good temp solution.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

BillD said:


> I use a black garbage bag.


Brilliant. :thumb:


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

Glaneon said:


> My issue is my 125 is now only about 3" from the wall. Painting that is out of the question.
> 
> Getting a background on is gonna SUCK.
> 
> Garbage may be a good temp solution.


When I repainted my washroom, I Found these neat little paint rollers at H/depot. There about 1" across and fit a standard roller handle. I managed to squeezed behind the toilet with them. Could work if you tape off the trim.


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

Dieselfool said:


> Glaneon said:
> 
> 
> > My issue is my 125 is now only about 3" from the wall. Painting that is out of the question.
> ...


Bad thing about a roller is it slides on the smooth glass so makes it hard to paint like that.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:-?


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

BillD said:


> I use a black garbage bag.


i love this idea ty!

perfect cheap solution for those spare tanks


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I don't like painted tanks (which this situation isn't) because the need may arise where the back of the tank needs to become the front. Garbage bags make a good cheap alternative.


----------



## airlopez1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the recommendations. I went to Home Depot and bought the $1.00 can of flat black spray paint and the paint had no problem sticking to the glossy paper of the background. Looks good folks....It does bring out all the small scratched in the glass and any uncleaned water spots! Had to pull it back off and clean the back of the tank. Good thing my tank is catty corner and I had room from above to get in there and clean! Looks great....get my fish today from Dave's Rare Aquarium fish. Will update my all male peacock/Hap tank.

Thanks all!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmm I might try the garbage bags for the sides of my tank. I'm having problems with my Oscar seeing his reflection. But then I'm thinking with the shine off the trash bags it may not work. I have another thread on this but I just wanted to share with the trash bag idea.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

BillD said:


> I use a black garbage bag.


 now that's to cheap,,,,paint it black flat


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

BillD said:


> I use a black garbage bag.


 now that's to cheap,,,,paint it black flat


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

garbage bags are not permanent. paint is (unless it's not..?)


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Paint is too permanent. Garbage bags last for many years, which is as permanent as I would want.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

BillD said:


> Paint is too permanent. Garbage bags last for many years, which is as permanent as I would want.


I believe that was his/her point...If you think you might ever want to change the background, don't paint it.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm still debating on this issue myself. Paint or trash bags.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Can't hurt to try trash bag... on the other hand, if you paint and dont like it.. you're kinda screwed.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

What's the best way to get the trash bag to stick flat to the back? I put one on today and can't get all the wrinkles out and since the bag is shiny, they stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I hear ya Glaneon :wink:


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I just ran out and got some REALLY BIG trash bags.

I guess I'm supposed to stretch it tight along the back.. otherwise it's better than a white wall for sure.. but...

Doesn't hurt to try it, lets just say that.


----------



## familyman0810 (Oct 13, 2010)

i used clear tape to keep trash bags on i tapes them on the edge and it stayed perfect


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

i would use flat black or you get a ugly glare done that alreadt and had to changewas way to glossy :thumb: 18fisher


----------



## Tshethar (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't know about spray paint, but I've painted my tanks with a brush and latex flat black, and there's no problem getting it off if you ever need to. (I let it dry once and then do either a second coat or touch up any thin spots.) It's basically a rubber skin, and it peels off. I'm thinking a razor blade would finish the job... About $4 for a tiny can at the home store, $8 for about a quart-sized can you can use for multiple tanks and a stand or two...


----------



## Aussiecicichlid (Oct 17, 2010)

lol glad to see im not the only one that uses a black garbage bag as a background.

My Mbuna tank sits in a large corner unit, it has a white chipboard back so i simply cut the bag open, cut the seald end off and stuck it to the back wall with double sided tape but made it a little baggy as i prefer the baggy look.

cheap and chearfull.

-

Darren


----------

